# [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig*



## Overclocked (22. März 2010)

*[Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

So habe dieses Forum nun durch die Streifzüge durch das Internet gefunden und möchte euch mein jetziges Projekt natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Also ich werde natürlich immer Updates machen, wenn es wieder weiter geht. Bin allerdings erst 16 Jahre alt und gehe somit noch in die Schule und habe deswegen nur an den Wochenenden richtig Zeit. 

Nun erstmal zum Projekt:

Seit Dezember 2009 haben wir einen "Home Server". Zumindest arbeitet er im Moment als Home Server. Noch ohne Gehäuse alles ein wenig Provisorisch auf eine Holzplatte geschraubt hängt das Ding im Keller an der Wand. Zum Mainboard selber: Es ist ein Zotac ION ITX mit Nvidia Grafik und dementsprechend passende Anschlüsse wie HDMI und DVI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als reinen Server ist die Grafikeinheit aber Overkill (Die kann auch Full HD). Zudem braucht die unnötig Strom. Das Mainboard wird jetzt ersetzt durch ein Stromsparenderes Modell auch mit Intel Atom Prozessor.

So jetzt wollen wir das Board als HTPC nutzen. Was fehlt ist ein Gehäuse. Klar Mini ITX Gehäuse gibts jetzt auch wie Sand am Meer. Die kann man auch mit Leds ein wenig Modden aber mir ist ein wenig nicht genug. Also wird das ganze Gehäuse selbst konstruiert. 

Nach knapp 1 Monat Planungszeit und etlichen "Prototypen" in Solid Edge, kann ich endlich das Gehäuse als "Beta" Version bekannt geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel sage ich jetzt noch nicht aber vll. können es ja einige Denken bzw. Erraten. Jedenfalls kommen RGB Leds zum Einsatz. Wo und welchen Effekt die haben, steht für mich schon fest   . Und das es ein wenig eng wird, kann man gut auf dem 2. Bild erkennen. Ein LCD Display kommt natürlich auch noch rein!

So weiteres gibts dann wenn mein Plexi da ist. Bis dahin

*UPDATE 16.03.10*

Plexi ist nun auch inzwischen angekommen (Samstag) und es wurde natürlich fleißig weiter gearbeitet. Als erstes einmal alles aufzeichnen und dann aussägen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wären dann mal die "groben" Teile die nach meinem Erstaunen perfekt sind. Jedenfalls in der Höhe genau 6 cm. Und das mit der Hand geschnitten :whistling: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles hat gepasst bis auf die 2. Stücke von links. Die waren leider 4 mm zu kurz :cursing: . Da hab ich wohl falsch angezeichnet. Naja also eben nochmal Sägen. Hier mal der Vergleich. Oben ist richtig und unten ist zu kurz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die kleinen Kästen in dem Gehäuse an der Gehäusewand muss natürlich auch noch alles Ausgesägt werden. Wie immer erstmal Aufzeichnen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem die dann auch ausgesägt sind, die Bohrlöcher anzeichnen und Bohren... ....Und das ist das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustig, aufeinandergestapelt sind diese fast 6 cm dick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das wars auch schon wieder. Hoffe ich komme dieses Wochende weiter...


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Sei bitte so gut und lade die Bilder direkt im Forum hoch. Eine Anleitung findest du hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Ein Tagebuch mit Links möchte niemand lesen.


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum, wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß.
Sehr schönes Projekt hast du da am Start, bisher gefällt es mir sehr gut. :daumen_
Bin gespannt, ob alles so passt, wie du es dir vorstellst.
Werde dabei bleiben.


----------



## plichi (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

das jetzt nicht böse nehmen, aber musste leicht schmunzeln, als ich das gelesen habe



Overclocked schrieb:


> Bin allerdings erst 16 Jahre alt und gehe somit noch in die Schule und habe deswegen nur an den Wochenenden richtig Zeit.



Soviel "Freizeit" wie du momentan neben der Schule hast, wirst du wahrscheinlich nie mehr bekommen ... es sei denn machst danach auf lässig studieren oder Hartz IV..

aber zurück zum topic:

tolles projekt..werds verfolgen


----------



## Overclocked (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Danke ertmal fürs interesse.

@pilchi: Ja das glaube ich auch, dass ich dann bei meiner Ausbildung nicht mehr viel Zeit habe. Deshalb mache ich es jetzt. Bin ja noch "erst" in der 9. Klasse einer Realschule. Unter der Woche mache ich immer bloß kleine Sachen und am Wochenende kann ich am Projekt dann bis spät in die nacht Arbeiten. Eigentlich würd ich gerne mehr machen doch leider ist das finanzielle nicht immer gegeben. Dieses Projekt wird aus einem Teil meines Geburtstagsgeldes vom 13.03. (Ja ich bin noch nicht lange 16) finanziert. Und ein paar kleinen Zuschüssen meines Vaters. Das andere muss zwangsweiße von meinen Eltern aus aufs Sparkonto kommen.

Naja hab eigentlich letztes Wochenede was fertig bekommen aber es hat lange gedauert das zusammenzustellen.

Also ich habe für die "Backplatte" des Mainboards schonmal eine passende Aussparung mit der Stichsäge ausgesägt....

Anzeichnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussägen und laaaaaange Feilen und irgendwann hats dann perfekt gepasst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit ich auch die kleinen "Fenster" hinbekommen, welche später nochmal sehr wichtig werden, habe ich erstmal auf die Seitenteile und das Vorderteil einen Tesastreifen genau mittig geklebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze dann mit der Airbrush gebrushed:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Info: Ich habe Revell Aquacolor genommen in Panzergrau. Fragt mich am besten nicht warum Panzergrau. Schließlich hätten wir noch Antharzit und alle möglichen Farben dagehabt aber diese Farbe sah irgendwie am schönsten aus auf meinem Prototyp-Stück-Plexi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig gebrushed siehts dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt den Tesastreifen vorsichtig abnehmen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und neuen wieder drauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nochmal brushen und danach die ganzen Tesas runter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesammtansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sop jetzt bastel ich die kleien Kästen, nachdem alles Micrometergenau gefeilt wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende sieht ein Kasten dann so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal den Deckel (wo später die Leds aufgeklebt sind) probestellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kästen selber sollten im inneren nicht Leuchten also wird geht nochmal ans abkleben und brushen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overclocked (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So muss leider einen zweiten Beitrag schreiben, da man maximal 15 Bilder in einem Thread haben darf. Liegt vll. auch daran, dass ich zuviel Bilder mach 


Die einzelnen Kästen dann auf die weiße Plexiplatte kleben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich euch das jetzt schon zeigen soll aber damit das ganze Projekt ein wenig Interessanter wird zeig ichs euch mal. Also Schutzfolien ab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist jetzt bloß ein blauer Led Stripe. Es wird aber später ein RGB Stripe verwendet welcher dann auch Farbwechsel usw. kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das wars schon wieder. Nächste Woche sind bei uns in Bayern wieder Ferien und dann gehts richtig los. Hoffe ihr seid da nicht alle Verreist ohne Internetanschluss


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr saubere Arbeit machst du da, sieht bisher perfekt aus.
Kleine Frage: Grundierst du oder kommt gleich der Endlack auf das Plexi?
Habe nämlich auch schon 2 Pistolen hier und werde dieses Jahr wohl auch damit anfangen.


----------



## Showtek192 (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

geile sache sieht echt richtig gut aus was ihr da so bis jetzt gemacht habt 
ich hab mal nur eine frage wie machst du das mit der verschraubung das man die schreiben nicht sieht der lässt du die absichtlich draußen so das man die sehen kann


----------



## Overclocked (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

@h_tobi: Also es musste gleich der "Endlack" draufkommen, denn sonst würde man vorne nur die Grundirung sehen. Damit du das Prinzip verstehst:

 ------------------------ Lack (innenseite des Cases)
l------------------------l
l------------------------l Plexiglas
                 ^
                  l
            Sichbarer Teil

Also die Schrauben bleiben sichtbar. Ich finde die sehen auch sehr schön aus. Da wirkt das Case sicherlich ein wenig "Massiver". Habe 3 Baumärkte besuchen müssen, ehe ich passende gefunden habe. Hier mal eine Macroaufnahme der Schraube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ach ja, ist in dem Fall auch logisch. 
Ich würde die Schrauben noch schwarz lackieren, dann sehen die noch besser aus.


----------



## Janny (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Willkommen bei uns. 
Um nochmal auf die 16 Jahre zurück zukommen - Hut ab, dafür echt Klasse arbeit, sehr sauber. 
Weiter so. 

lG Janny


----------



## Zeimean (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Cooles Projekt sieht richtig  aus mit dem Plexi, wie sägst du das (ja wohl nicht per Hand mit nem Fuchsschwanz)


----------



## Overclocked (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Doch ich säge es mit der Hand. Mit ner Japanische Feinsäge. 

So der nette Postmann war heute mal wieder beim klingeln und was hat er gebracht? Ein kleines Päckchen von Reichelt und einen kleinen Umschlag von Friese IT. *happy*

Da ich nur eine kleine Menge Sleeve benötige, hat es sich nicht gelohnt bei mdpc x zu bestellen, welcher zwar als bester Sleevelieferer gilt, aber bei der kleinen Menge eine große Menge zu kaufen schlichtweg unpassend für meinen sehr sehr schmalen Geldbeutel war. Ok dann habe ich mal ein paar Userberichte durchgelesen und dabei doch glatt einen Thread gefunden mit einer Auflistung der Sleevehersteller. Als 2. Plazierter nach mdpc x war Friese IT. Da habe ich dann letztendlich bestellt. So das ist der gesammte Sleeve der Verbaut wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erstes Testobjekt - ein SATA Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleeve zuschneiden und -achduschreck- Sleeve zu kurz geschnitten. Kann beim ersten mal Sleeven ja vorkommen. Naja wird das restliche Stück eben mit Schrumpfschlauch überbrückt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze sieht dann fertig so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Display war neben anderen Bauteilen für meinen USB-LCD Wandler auch dabei. Ok es ist ein wenig klein mit nur 20 x 2 Zeichen aber die 40 x 2 Zeichen sind bei Reichelt ja mal schweineteuer z.B. das hier: LCD 204T BL Dot-Matrix-Module, weiß auf blau - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich mich erstmal rangemacht, den USB Adpater zu Löten. Nach ein paar Stunden und einer kleinen Fehlersuche hats dann auch funktioniert. Erstmal das Board:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das habe ich praktischerweiße so konstruiert, dass man es direkt aufs Display draufstecken kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Test an USB darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Das ist ja mal ne geniale Sache, hast du für die Platine zum Ansteuern des Displays auch einen 
Schaltplan + Stückliste?
Ich liebe solche Bastelaktionen und sammel gerne die passenden Daten / Pläne.


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sieht echt gut aus! Das mit dem Sleeven hat dann ja doch noch geklappt und sieht gut aus.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

wow, sieht ja echt prima aus!!!
^^weiter so


----------



## Overclocked (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Danke!

@h_tobi: Hier hab ich auch mal ein kleines bebildertes Tutorial dazu gemacht: USB-LPT Adapter

Besonders das Programmieren des Atmel Controllers wurde auf der Originalseite wo ich den Schaltplan herhabe (find die im mom ned) ein wenig mager beschrieben. Hoffe es kommt so jeder mit. Naturlich braucht man schon das passende Equipment wie Programmierboard damit man den Adapter aufbauen kann.


----------



## Chris_ (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

sauber gearbeitet jung


----------



## h_tobi (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Dann schon mal vielen Dank von meiner Seite, werde mir alles mal zu Gemüte führen. 
Sind ja einige interessante Sachen auf der Seite.


----------



## MisterKnister (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

@Overclocked

Ich hatte erst überlegt, wozu du erst Plexiglas nimmst, und es dann doch lackierst (denn dann ist ja der durchsichtige Effekt weg).

Als ich dann aber gesehen hab, dass du es nur auf einer Seite lackierst hast, damit man durch das Glas die Farbe durchsehen kann, leuchtete es mir ein 

Sieht sehr gut und professionell aus


----------



## L.B. (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr sauber verarbeitet, so gut ist es noch nicht einmal industriell gefertigt! Mich würde deine japanische Feinsäge interessieren, wie sieht die aus? Wenn ich meine Dekupiersäge zum sägen von Plexiglas nutze, schmiltzt es immer.


----------



## h_tobi (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Beim Sägen von Plexi ist der Freischnitt wichtig, damit das Sägeblatt möglichst wenig Reibung 
erzeugt, ich habe meins sogar mit einer Tischkreissäge schneiden können. Mit einer feinen 
Verzahnung und genug Freischnitt gab es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Modstar (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Wow du hast es echt drauf!
Es sieht super schick aus!


----------



## jenzy (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr saubere Arbeit  das beleuchtete Plexi sieht richtig gut aus, genauso wie das dunkle Plexi. weiter so bin sehr auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Overclocked (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



L.B. schrieb:


> Sehr sauber verarbeitet, so gut ist es noch nicht einmal industriell gefertigt! Mich würde deine japanische Feinsäge interessieren, wie sieht die aus? Wenn ich meine Dekupiersäge zum sägen von Plexiglas nutze, schmiltzt es immer.



Danke! Ein Bild der Säge kann ich ja noch machen.

So gestern konnte ich nicht weitermachen, da das Wetter einfach viel zu schön war um weiter zu basteln. Da war ich den ganzen Tag biken. Heute bin ich gleich nach der Schule noch zum Baumarkt gefahren bzw. gefahren worden und habe mir ein paar Aluprofile gekauft. Diese habe ich dann auch zugeschnitten und an die kleinen Kästen angepasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die werden dann zur Kantenabdeckung benutzt, damit es ein wenig schöner und edler aussieht im Inneren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt muss ich aber dringendst raus. Bester Sonnenschein, klarer Himmel und 21,5 °C. Ein besseres Wetter wirds wohl so schnell nicht mehr geben. Also dann...


----------



## XE85 (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Hy ... hab grad deine Anleitung zum LCD gelesen ... funktioniert deine Lösung auch unter 7 ?? ... Ich habe mal die Variante von Modding Faq gebaut und die lief unter Vista und 7 nicht, nur unter XP

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Dann viel Spaß im Freien, habe auch schon meine Gartenarbeit hinter mir. 
Die Aluprofile sehen an den Plexiteilen richtig edel aus, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Overclocked (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



XE85 schrieb:


> Hy ... hab grad deine Anleitung zum LCD gelesen ... funktioniert deine Lösung auch unter 7 ?? ... Ich habe mal die Variante von Modding Faq gebaut und die lief unter Vista und 7 nicht, nur unter XP
> 
> mfg



Das ist die Variante von Modding FAQ nur das Programmieren noch ein wenig besser beschrieben 
Nein unter Vista bzw. 7 funktioniert das ganze noch nicht. Da müsste sich der Programmierer mal hinsetzen und das ganze neu Programmieren. Aber er hat anscheinend keine lust. Naja für mich kein Prob da eh XP Media Center draufkommt. Vorerst.


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

aha ... na dann waäre das ohnehin keine alternative bei meinem Projekt gewesen

sieht seh vielverspechend aus dein Case bis jetzt

mfg


----------



## Chris_ (26. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

die letzten 3 bilder auf seite 1 gefallen mir echt gut


----------



## Overclocked (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



L.B. schrieb:


> Sehr sauber verarbeitet, so gut ist es noch nicht einmal industriell gefertigt! Mich würde deine japanische Feinsäge interessieren, wie sieht die aus? Wenn ich meine Dekupiersäge zum sägen von Plexiglas nutze, schmiltzt es immer.



Also hier mal ein Bild der Sägen. Jede hat unterschiedlich große Zähne. Halt Grob, Mittel und Fein. Das Feine benutze ich für die Plexiverarbeitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekuft wurden die bei Dick Werkzeuge


----------



## Chillex (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Abo [x] 
Richtig saubere Arbeit, die du da machst.
Wie liegen solche Sägen preislich?


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Solche Sägen habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen, sehr interessant.


----------



## Overclocked (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Genau weiß ichs nicht. Müsste da mal meinen Vater fragen. Jedenfalls sind das die mit wechselbarem Blatt. Also dafür ist die weiße Schraube am Griff. Jetzt gibt es ein neues Klick System: Akagashi Fine 250 | DICK GmbH - Fine Tools

Da kostet eine knapp 40 EUR. Ich denke so in dem Preisrahmen waren unsere dann auch.


----------



## Overclocked (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So da ich noch auf Aluprofile warten muss, habe ich schonmal mit dem Boden und dem Deckel weitergemacht. Die sind nähmlich nun auch angekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer das ganze erstmal aufzeichnen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann bohren. 
Für die Mainboard-Abstandshalter habe ich M3 Gewindelöcher gebohrt. Doch die Abstandshalter haben zwar ein 3mm Gewinde aber trotzdem passte es nicht hinein. Jedenfalls habe ichs mit sanfter Gewalt versucht, in der Hoffnung, die Schraube würde sich selber ein Gewinde schneiden. Doch das wollte die Schraube anscheinend nicht und hat einfach nachgegeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So eine Sch***e. Naja alles Fluchen half nichts, dass Ding musste ausgebohrt werden. Mit 2,5 mm habe ich dann ausgebohrt und nochmal ein M3 Gewinde reingeschnitten. Zum Glück kann ich immernoch eine M3 Schraube reinschrauben die auch hält. Tja Glück im Unglück.

So dann mal Probestellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das es nicht immer Glatt geht ist selbstverständlich, aber das große Loch für den Festplattenlüfter (50 mm Durchmesser) hat mich ganz schön auf die Palme gebracht. Ich bin mit dem Lochbohrer ganze 2 mal stecken geblieben, obwohl ich mit Wasser immer ein bischen gekühlt habe. Aber anscheinend nicht genug. Dann konnte ich die Krone wieder "rausschmelzen". Die kleinen Unebenheiten, die dadurch entstanden sind, konnte ich aber mit feilen und schleifen ausbessern, so als wäre nichts passiert. Zudem sieht man das Loch nicht, da darüber die Festplatte ist.

Damit mir das beim Lüfterloch im Deckel nicht passiert (58 mm Durchmesser) bin ich mit dem Bohrständer vor die Garage gegangen und da mein ganzes Sach aufgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasserschlauch angeschlossen und die Wasserpistole auf Dauerfluss und Shower eingestellt. Das dürfte genug Kühlung sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach knapp 15 Minuten, ca. 40 Liter Wasser und einer nassen Hose später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nicht einmal Steckengeblieben und das Loch ist perfekt geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sehen nun beide Platten aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was jetzt noch an den Platten gemacht werden muss ist, die Ränder abrunden und diese dann auch noch Polieren. 

Also bis dann...

Florian


----------



## ich656 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

was hast du für ein Kernloch genommen für das M3 Gewinde und mit was hast du überprüft ob es ein normales M3 Gewinde an den Abstandshaltern ist und kein Feingewinde?

Wenn der Abstandhalter nicht alleine rein will könnt ich mir vorstellen das: 
1. Das Kernloch zu klein war oder
2. Das Gewinde ein Feingewinde ist.


----------



## Overclocked (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

2,5 mm Kernloch und dann ein M3 Gewinde reingeschnitten. In das passen eigentlich dann M3 Schrauben DIN 912 (steht so auf der Verpackung der Schrauben). Und die haben ein Feingewinde.

Die Abstandshalter haben aber kein Feingewinde und haben deshalb nicht reingepasst.


----------



## ich656 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

OK das Kernloch von 2,5mm Durchmesser passt

das einzige das noch sein könnt ist das das kein M3 Gewinde mit normaler Steigung ist.

hast du schon mal ein M4 Gewinde probiert in nen anderen Stück Plexi?

was ist die genau DIN nummer deiner Schrauben?


----------



## Overclocked (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Naja das ist jetzt auch egal. Habs schon mit meinen "normalen" Schrauben hingekriegt. Für ein M4 Gewinde müsste ich erstmal ein M4 Gewindeschneider holen.


----------



## ich656 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Wennst nen Messschieber zur Hand hast kannst mal das Gewinde eines Abstandhalters nachmessen, oder du versuchst zwei Abstandshalter zusammen zuschrauben. In den Enden sind M3 Gewinde drinnen.

Aber ich vermute das die Gewinde der Abstandhalter Zoll Gewinde sind.


----------



## h_tobi (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Plexi hat auch die Eigenschaft, das es sich beim Gewindeschneiden nach außen drückt und dann wieder etwas zurück geht, dadurch kann es auch mal eng werden.
Standard M3 schrauben haben eine Steigung von 0,5mm, so ergibt sich:
Kernloch=Gewinde - Steigung, also 3mm - 0,5mm =2,5mm er hat also richtig gebohrt.


----------



## ich656 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ja ich weiß aber eine M3 schraube hat im normalfall immer 0,15 mm weniger im Durchmesser drauf sprich das eigentliche M3 Gewinde hat minimum den Durchmesser 2,85mm. also kann man es schon mal ausschließen das es durch plastische Verformung des Plexiglases dazu gekommen ist das die Schraube nicht mehr Passt.


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Passen schon, aber schwer rein gehen.
Es gibt die Abstandshalter auch mit grobem Gewinde, da muss man auch tierisch aufpassen die richtigen zu erwischen.


----------



## ich656 (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

was meinst du mit groben Gewinde?
Gewinde mit übergroßer Steigung?

Oder Zoll Gewinde?

ich tendiere in dem Fall auf Zoll Gewinde


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Keine Ahnung, wie es sich bei den kleinen Teilen nennt, müsste (wird) aber Zollgewinde sein.


----------



## mayo (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr saubere Arbeit! Bin mal auf den Fortschritt gespannt!
[ABO]


----------



## Overclocked (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Also ich habe schonmal die "Rundungen" ins Plexi geschnitten und glatt gefeilt. Die Ränder müssen allerdings noch poliert werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein RGB Stripe ist heute auch angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste natürlich auch gleich mal getestet werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grün:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Qualität ist eigentlich recht gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin selber gespannt, wie es dann im fertigen Gehäuse wirkt


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Geil, das ist der RGB von Pollin oder? Bin auch schon am hin und her- überlegen, ob ich ihn kaufen soll.
Hast du die Mischfarben auch schon getestet oder gehen nur die gezeigten? Vom Licht her gefallen 
die mir schon sehr gut.


----------



## Chillex (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich glaub, es gibt auch Mischfarebn. Wäre zumindest logisch, da auf der Fernbedienung mehr als 4 Farben zu sehen sind


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ist schon klar, die Frage ist nur, ob es geht, da es eine universal Fernbedienung auch für anderen Ketten/Strips ist.


----------



## Testsieger (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

echt klasse arbeit bis jetzt, weiter so
x [Abo]


----------



## Overclocked (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



h_tobi schrieb:


> Geil, das ist der RGB von Pollin oder? Bin auch schon am hin und her- überlegen, ob ich ihn kaufen soll.
> Hast du die Mischfarben auch schon getestet oder gehen nur die gezeigten? Vom Licht her gefallen
> die mir schon sehr gut.



Ja ist der gleiche. Hab ich aber nicht bei Pollin gekauft sondern bei eBay. Und man kann auch Mischfarben einstellen, Dimmen und ein paar Effekte. Halt alles, was auch auf der FB drauf ist.


----------



## h_tobi (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr schön, jetzt bin ich noch mehr am Grübeln, ob ich die auch bestelle.


----------



## dr.cupido (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

wird echt gut, vor allem edel


----------



## Pakko5 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

cooles projekt, gefällt mir.

haste mal nen link zur beleuchtung bzw nen preis??


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Die Teile kannst du bei Pollin kaufen. Klick mich.


----------



## Overclocked (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So ich habe mal die Kanten der Plexiglasplatten poliert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bei der Bodenplatte die Ränder mit Tesa abkleben, damit die beim Brushen nicht mit Farbe in berührung kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig gebrushd sieht die Bodenplatte dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine "Ecke" mal in Makroaufnahme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von hinten siehts dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm das wars mal wieder


----------



## L.B. (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Excellent! Wie pollierst du denn die Ränder des Plexiglases?


----------



## Gnome (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen wie man das macht - das sieht echt mega gut aus! Schön weitermachen, perfekte Arbeit. Auf der 1. Seite die Bilder mit den LEDs find ich geil. Ich glaub die Idee werde ich mir mal merken und bei mir so in der Art umsetzen


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Super Arbeit, vor allem sehr sauber gearbeitet. 

@L.B.
es gibt extra Plexi- Politur, damit geht es am Besten.


----------



## Overclocked (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich mach mal ein Bild von der Politur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu kaufen im plexiglas-shop.de


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Wow, Overclocked, dein Projekt ist echt spitze!!! Hab mir dein Tb jetzt mal ganz durchgelesen und bin echt begeistert. Mit 16 Jahren schon so schön und sauber zu arbeiten, Hut ab! Weisst du schon was du später mal Beruflich machen willst?

Gruß Kero


----------



## Gnome (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Danke für den Politur Tipp - wusste gar nicht, dasses sowas gibt


----------



## moe (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

wow! sehr saubere arbeit! ich muss gestehen ich bin echt begeistert von deiner arbeit. ich finde plexi-projekte mit licht immer sehr faszinierend, bei dir bleib ich auf jeden fall dran!

aber warum benutzt du tesafilm zum abkleben? bleiben da nicht kleberückstände am plexi? hast du schon mal kreppband versucht?

zum thema geld: warum fragst du nicht mal, ob ein shop/hersteller dein projekt (teil-)sponsern möchte? mehr als nein sagen können sie nicht.

btw: die (mini-)projekte auf deiner hp sind echt gut, da werde ich morgen noch mal ein bisschen stöbern!


----------



## Overclocked (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



kero81 schrieb:


> Wow, Overclocked, dein Projekt ist echt spitze!!! Hab mir dein Tb jetzt mal ganz durchgelesen und bin echt begeistert. Mit 16 Jahren schon so schön und sauber zu arbeiten, Hut ab! Weisst du schon was du später mal Beruflich machen willst?
> 
> Gruß Kero



Ich würde gerne Mechatroniker oder Elektroniker machen wobei ich eher zum Elektroniker neige, da die Anforderungen dann doch nicht so hoch sind wie beim Mechatroniker -> bessere Chancen eine Stelle zu bekommen.



moe schrieb:


> aber warum benutzt du tesafilm zum abkleben? bleiben da nicht kleberückstände am plexi? hast du schon mal kreppband versucht?



Weil der Originaltesa eine Breite von 1,5 cm hat und die Breite genau richtig ist für mein Vorhaben. Und der Originaltesa hinterlässt auch keine kleberückstände wenn man den danach vorsichtig wieder abzieht.



moe schrieb:


> zum thema geld: warum fragst du nicht mal, ob ein shop/hersteller dein  projekt (teil-)sponsern möchte? mehr als nein sagen können sie nicht.



Dieses Projekt schaffe ich auch noch aus eigener Tasche. Bei späteren Projekten wäre so eine Hilfe evtl. nicht schlecht.



moe schrieb:


> btw: die (mini-)projekte auf deiner hp sind echt gut, da werde ich  morgen noch mal ein bisschen stöbern!



Danke. Im Moment überarbeite ich alle Bilder. Was genau gemacht wurde, erzähle ich dann später wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Headshot74 (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Absoluten Respekt!!! Mit 16 sowas zu machen und auch zu können!!! Überhaupt das Interesse dafür, Geiles Teil!!! Ich lag in dem alter damals ständig auf irgendwelchen Weibern rum...Puhhh, war das anstrengend.Nie wieder 16 sein.


----------



## Overclocked (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



Headshot74 schrieb:


> Absoluten Respekt!!! Mit 16 sowas zu machen und auch zu können!!! Überhaupt das Interesse dafür, Geiles Teil!!! Ich lag in dem alter damals ständig auf irgendwelchen Weibern rum...Puhhh, war das anstrengend.Nie wieder 16 sein.




Danke,

naja ich bin nicht so der Typ der ständig eine andere hat. Einwas festes langt doch meiner Meinung nach.

Momentaner Stand des Projekts:

Ich war am Samstag in unserem örtlichen "Baumarkt", und habe Aluprofile gesucht. Leider hatten die keine 10x10 mm Alurohre da. Gut konnte also über die Feiertage nichts machen. Heute war ich dann wieder dort und das gleiche Bild. Keine Aluprofile da. Ok es waren noch 2 Stück da, die aber sehr verkratzt waren.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich dann mal an die Beleuchtung gemacht. Allerdings ist der Abstand von LED zu LED zu groß um eine flächige Beleuchtung hinzubekommen. Jetzt habe ich versucht zwischen den LEDs noch eine Led hinzusetzen. Allerdings wird das Verkabeln schwieriger als gedacht. Denn die flexible "Leiterplatte" ist doppellagig und es müssten insgesammt immer 8 Leitungen angelötet werden. Die Menge an Leitungen krieg ich allerings in dem kleinen Gehäuse nicht unter. Tja jetzt wäre es natürlich von Vorteil, wenn ich Platinen ätzen könnte. Dann könnte ich die Abstände an die eigenen Bedürfnise anpassen. Mangels Ätzequipment ist das aber vorerst nicht drin. Jetzt wird es doch nicht RGB sonder einfach nur blau wie ich hier schonmal ein paar Bilder reingestellt habe. Zudem macht RGB auch erst dann sinn, wenn diese mit der Musik oder so gesteuert werden könnten. Ansonsten bleibt es ja sowieso immer nur auf einer Farbe.
Stattdessen ist der RGB Stripe nun hinter meinen Monitor gewandert. Wers sehn will -> Klick

Da ich in der Zwischenzeit dann nichts zu tun hatte, habe ich mich mal an die Optimierung meiner Website gemacht. Also ausführlichst Google Analytics studiert.

Da doch noch viele User meiner Website eine Bildschrimauflösung von 1024x768 oder darunter haben und ein "kleiner haufen" immernoch mit Modem oder ISDN ins Internet geht, habe ich mich entschieden, meine Bilder auf 640 x 480 Pixeln zu Skalieren und durch bessere Komprimierungstechniken kleiner zu machen bei gleichbleibender Qualtät. So können die User welche noch 1024x768 Pixeln Bildschirmauflösung besitzen, die Bilder auch ohne Scrollen betrachten und die Modem und ISDN User werden eine deutlich schnellere Ladezeit genießen können.

Andere wiederum wollen möglichst große, hochauflösende Bilder sehen. An die habe ich natürlich auch gedacht. Durch einen Klick auf die Bilder, öffnet sich eine Lightbox und die Bilder werden in 1024x768 Pixeln angezeigt. Diese Bilder wurden nur wenig komprimiert und sind deshalb so gut wie das Original direkt von der Kamera.
So haben alle etwas davon. Bald habe ich auch ein kleineres Stativ und muss nicht immer frei Hand Fotografieren. Zudem kommt evtl. bald eine EOS 1000D ins Haus. Also bessere, schäfere, hochauflösendere und kontrastreichere Bilder für alle!

Also wer hochauflösendere Bilder von meinen Projekten die ich hier vorstelle oder vorstellen werde, muss auf meine Website schauen, da ich in Foren schlecht 1024 pixel Bilder hochladen kann.

Mein Aktuelles Projekt Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse mit hochauflösenden Bildern.


----------



## Headshot74 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Kannst da nicht aus nem plastikreflektor von ner Taschenlampe oder sowas ähnliches kleine MiniReflektörchen basteln die das Licht der LED`s seitlich verteilen/verstreuen? Halt mit nem Kleber irgendwie so positionieren. Ist grad so ne Idee.


----------



## Overclocked (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Reflektoren sind eher dazu da, das Licht zu Bündeln. Die Leds haben schon einen "großen" Abstrahlwinkel von 120 °.


----------



## PIXI (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

^^dann eben mit spiegel oder ähnlichem das licht umlenken...

gruß PIX


----------



## Overclocked (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Äääm ja. Obs realisierbar ist kA aber jedenfalls bestimmt sehr aufwendig ^^.


----------



## L.B. (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Wie wäre es denn mit einer matten, transparenten Fläche über den LEDs. Das Licht würde ohne großen Aufwand ein wenig gestreut werden. Ich persönlich würde auf keinen Fall aufgrund einer nicht absolut homogenen Ausleuchtung auf RGB verzichten. Du könntest für die RGB Leiste z.B. einen Fader bauen, der alle Farben langsam durchgeht.

Hier der Link: LEDs Fader


----------



## Overclocked (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Also die Leisten sind ja so gebaut, dass ich die auch später wechseln kann. Und das Licht wird ja schon durch die weiße Plexiglasscheibe verteilt. Doch fast 4 cm Absand zwischen den Leds ist dann doch zu viel. Und noch eine dieser milchigen Plexischeibe, dann kommt nur noch wenig Licht durch. Ok es soll ja beim Fernsehn nicht zu hell sein aber wenn die Sonne am Tag scheint will ich auch das Leuchten sehen. Aber darüber habe ich ja noch ein paar Tage bedenkzeit. Bis der blaue Led Stripe aus China kommt dauerts noch 1 - 2 Wochen. 

Habe mich in der zwischenzeit auch mal schlau gemacht, über das Platinenätzen. Ist ja nicht schwer nur müsste ich dafür erstmal das Equipment auftreiben wofür momentan der Schotter fehlt.


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Im Prinzip ist das ätzen auch nicht so schwer, aber der Belichter geht ganz schön ins Geld.
In der Firma haben wir uns GPS- Anlagen für´s Laptop selber geätzt, die Teile haben gut funktioniert.
Nur für zu Hause lohnt es sich mM. nach nicht wirklich, es sei denn, du würdest viel öfter Platinen
bauen und ätzen wollen.


----------



## L.B. (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ätzen ist extrem schwer und geht beim ersten mal auch zu 90% schief. Als ich meinen Atmel-Programmer geätzt habe, sind drei Platinen nichts geworden. Zuerst war sie überätzt, beim zweiten mal sind die Platinen perfekt geworden, nur leider habe ich beim Bohren bemerkt, dass alles spiegelverkehrt war . Dann ist es aber doch noch perfekt geworden. Ich würde sagen, mit starken Nerven und einem vollen Geldbeutel sollte es gehen. Dann ist es natürlich absolut professionell und würde damit gut in das Gesamtbild passen.


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Um zu Belichten, kann man auch einen Gesichtsbräuner (mit UV-Röhren) verwenden. Vll. findet man deinen billig bei ebay.


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Gratulation zur Main
Hast es dir verdient, dann weiterhin alles Gute, auf das das nächste Update bald kommt.


----------



## Naffel (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr schönes Projekt und Gratulation zur Main.

Also ich mag sehr die eleganten und schlichten sachen... und wenn man so mal schaut was aus deinem Projekt bis jetzt geworden ist, kann ich nur sagen: "Hut ab", gefällt mir wirklich sehr sehr gut. Und wenn es auch nur blau anstatt RGB gibt, finde ich macht es einen guten Eindruck. 
Sehr sauber gearbeitet, einfach nur super.  

Natürlich ein [X] Abo von mir... 

MfG Naffel


----------



## Rauschel (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

sau gut bis dato , mach weiter so !

[X] Abo


----------



## icecold (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Hab dein Projekt gerade auf der Main gesehen.

Es sieht alles echt klasse und professionell aus.
hab mich auch mal deiner Website umgesehen die wie ich finde auch sehr hilfreich ist.
Werde es mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## swatty (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Bin ebenfalls gerade durch die Main auf dein Projekt gestoßen. Ersteinmal Respekt für die saubere Arbeit, das sieht ja wirklich vielversprechend aus.

Und zum Thema Ätzen und schwehr/teuer: Ist dir schon dieses Ätzverfahren bekannt?
Erst vor kurzem habe ich meine erste Plantine geätzt, da ich ebenfalls kein Ätzequipment habe mit der o.g. "Tonertransfermethode" - und das Ergebnis war bei weitem besser als erwartet. Mit dieser Methode braucht man eigentlich nur einen Laserdrucker, eine Plantine ohne Fotolack und das Ätzmittel. Den Rest braucht man sich nicht kaufen, den gibt es in jedem Haushalt.
Ich habe fast alles wie in der Anleitung beschrieben gemacht, jedoch nutzte ich kein Zeitschriftenpapier, sondern Geschenkpapier (der Toner ließ sich so besser auf die Plantine bringen). Auch habe ich den Toner nicht mit dem Bügeleisen aufgebügelt, sondern 20-mal durch den Laminator gejagt. Aceton brauchte ich eigentlich auch nicht, da sich später herausstellte, dass zumindest das Entfernen des Toners mit Feuerzeugbenzin wesentlich besser ging.
Ich kann diese Methode nur empfehlen - sie ist relativ einfach und wenn man einen Laserdrucker bzw. Zugang zu einem Laserdrucker hat, auch unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Danke für den Link, die Anleitung sieht sehr gut aus. 
Mal sehen, ob ich das irgendwann mal teste.


----------



## Timmynator (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Dito. Platinen ätzen leicht gemacht....jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Idee, für die ich eine Platine benötige


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich werde irgendwann mal meine Konstantstromquellenplatine damit umsetzen,
dann ist die Löterei wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Timmynator (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Der Gedanke, ob man damit nicht deine Konstantstromversorgung für die LEDs umsetzen könnte, ist mir auch gekommen...gibts dann wieder ein Tutorial?


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Mal schauen, momentan ist nicht viel Zeit, ich hatte aber mit EAGLE schon erste Layoutschritte 
gemacht, habe sie dann aber wegen der Kosten vom Ätzen verworfen. Nun ist die Sache wieder 
eine Überlegung wert. 
Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Oberfräsentisch zu bauen, bin noch am überlegen,
wo oder wie ich günstig an´s Material komme.


----------



## icecold (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Die Methode finde ich auch gut, danke für den Link.
Bin gerade auch am überlegen wo ich das jetzt einsetzten kann.


----------



## koesti (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Tolles Projekt


----------



## Lesso (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Hallo, bin neu hier und finde das Projekt total genial! 
Aber wollt ma fragen wie ihr am besten die Platten zu rechtwinkligen Kästen verbindet? 
Gibts da nen Kleber oder doch ne schönere, bessere Methode?


----------



## Overclocked (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



swatty schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Ätzen und schwehr/teuer: Ist dir schon dieses  Ätzverfahren bekannt?



Problem nur wir habe hier daheim nur Tintenpisser stehen. Keinen Laser. Aber ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich einen Kaufen und dann eine Ätzküvette basteln. Nicht im Eimer. Das ist mir dann zu "unprofessionell" . Mit den zusätzlichen Ausgaben bin ich dann schon sehr sehr sehr weit über dem eigentlichen Budget was ich für mein Projekt ursprünglich ausgeben wollte. Naja alles kommt immer so wie man es sich nicht vorgestellt hat xD


@Lesso. Die schönere und bessere Methode siehst du jetzt!

So nach einer langen unfreiwilligen "Pause" geht es nun endlich weiter. 
Weitermachen konnte ich in den Ferien deshalb nicht, weil als wir zum Baumarkt gefahren sind hatten die schon wieder kein Aluprofi da. Naja dann musste ich auch noch einen Plexiglasschrank Polieren und entsprechend wieder zusammenbauen. Das hat mich auch ein haufen Zeit gekostet. Gestern konnte ich dann endlich ein paar Aluprofile holen. 2 Meter 10x10mm Vierkantprofil und 2 Meter 10x10mm AluWinkelprofil. 

Das Zuschneiden der Teile hat mich einen ganzen Tag gekostet. Ich weiß das ist sehr lange aber unsere "Billig-Kap-Gehrungssäge" musste erst lange justiert werden, ehe diese auch nur annähernd genau Sägen konnte. Nach knapp einer Stunde habe ichs dann doch noch auf eine Genauigkeit von +- 0,5 mm geschafft. Welch ein Wunder bei einer 50 Euro Maschine. So dann war ich weitere paar Stunden damit beschäftigt jedesmal den Anschlag neu zu richten und die Teile letztendlich zu Sägen und danach zu Feilen und die Kanten brechen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute war ich dann damit beschäftigt die Löcher zu Bohren und M3 Gewinde hineinzuschneiden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit ein paar Teilstücken das Gehäuse einmal aufbauen. Damit ich auch mal sehe ob sich meine Wochenlange Arbeit auch bezahlt gemacht hat. Naja viel kann man noch ncith sehen aber ich weiß jetzt schonmal, dass die Löcher passen .

Erstmal die "Grundprofile" auf die Bodenplatte schrauben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal eine Seite und die Rückwand befestigen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Spaltmaßen bin ich eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden. Nur die "Eckpfeiler" könnten ein Stückchen länger sein aber alles halb so wild. Nachdem die ganze Elektronik eingebaut wurde, sieht man davon eh nicht mehr viel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Morgen gibts ganz sicher das nächste Update. Einen keinen Vorgeschmack. Es ist eine gedämpfte Festplattenaufhängung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und es können sich wieder alle freuen  Ich benutze doch RGB dafür lerne ich jetzt halt das Platinenätzen. Kann man sowieso immer gebrauchen.


----------



## L.B. (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich kann zum Ätzen selber eine sehr starke Säure (hochprozentige Salzsäure mit viel Wasserstoffperoxid) empfehlen. Auf keinen Fall Eisen-III-Chlorid, denn das ist eine riesige Schweinerei, dauert stundenlang und führt zu keinem guten Ergebnis.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

sehr sauber gearbeitet.
hab mich gleich mal in deinem forum angemeldet!


----------



## Overclocked (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



L.B. schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich kann zum Ätzen selber eine sehr starke Säure (hochprozentige Salzsäure mit viel Wasserstoffperoxid) empfehlen. Auf keinen Fall Eisen-III-Chlorid, denn das ist eine riesige Schweinerei, dauert stundenlang und führt zu keinem guten Ergebnis.



Also ich nehme dann erstmal die Mittel, die in den vielen Tutorials verwendet werden. Auserdem sind die auch bei Reichelt bestellbar. hochprozentige Salzsäure was einem wirklich alles Wegätzt gibts nicht überall zu kaufen


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Sehr schönes Update, hast sehr sauber gearbeitet.
Freue mich über deine Entscheidung doch RGB zu nehmen, bin schon richtig gespannt auf 
deine nächsten Updates.
Nimmst du EAGLE zum Layout erstellen oder hast du eine andere Software dafür?


----------



## Overclocked (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich werde Sprint Layout benutzen, da ich mich in das Programm schon ein bischen einarbeiten konnte. Aber mal sehen wann ich Ätzen kann. Zuert muss ein Laserdrucker her...


----------



## L.B. (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**



Overclocked schrieb:


> Also ich nehme dann erstmal die Mittel, die in den vielen Tutorials verwendet werden. Außerdem sind die auch bei Reichelt bestellbar.



Um welche "Mittel" handelt es sich?


----------



## h_tobi (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Natriumpersulfat z. B.


----------



## Overclocked (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ja genau sowas!

So wie versprochen die Festplattenaufhängung

Die Aluprofile habe ich schon gestern zugeschnitte deswegen musste ich heute nur noch Bohren. Das Bild zeigt jeweils einmal die Vorderseite und Rückseite und einmal das obere Teil und das untere Teil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mich natürlich schon vor ein paar Tagen den Kopf darüber zerbrochen aber die Lösung ist ebenso simpel wie genial und vorallem ich muss nichts neues bestellen. Diese Gummiartigen Ringe habe ich noch in meiner PC Kiste gefunden. Die waren Anscheinend bei meinem PC Gehäuse schon dabei gewesen nur wusste ich da nicht wofür die gut sind. Diese in die Löcher pfropfen und Bild
machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt die anderen Profile an die Festplatte (Zur Demo mal mit meiner 5 Jahre alten Seagate) schrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch eins bzw. 4 dieser Gummiringe und dann das untere Profil mit dem an der Festplatte verschrauben. Natürlich nicht ganz festziehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen abschliesenden Test habe ich natürlich auch gemacht. Die alte Festplatte ist ziemlich Laut, wenn man diese auf einen Holztisch steht, denn dieser wirkt wie ein Verstärker. Mit meinen konstruierten "Entkopplern" ist davon absolut nichts mehr zu hören auch Zugriffe hört man gar nicht mehr. Auser man hält sein Ohr an die Festplatte.

So wann es das nächste Update geben wird weiß ich selber nicht, denn mir fehlen die "Zutaten" für die Led Beleuchtung.


----------



## Zeimean (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Die Entkopplung ist echt genial, großes Lob.


----------



## h_tobi (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Schöne Halterung hast du da gebaut, bei den Entkopplern sind normalerweise noch Schaftschrauben 
bei, habe die auch schon verbaut. Deine Variante ist aber auch sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## L.B. (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich finde die Festplatte interessant. Hast du das Fenster eingebaut? Ich denke, sie ist noch beleuchtet?


----------



## Senfgurke (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

wenn du es mir gestattest, overclocked:
http://www.heringshome.de/selbstgebautes/festplattenmodding.html


----------



## Lolm@n (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

das mit der hd ist genial würde ich auch machen wenn meine nicht im hotswap käfig wäre


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Klasse Arbeit. Bin beigeistert. Wie hast du die Plexi´s denn eigentlich gesägt?


----------



## Overclocked (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich denke die Frage wurde irgendwi im Thread schonmal gestellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...s-mini-itx-gehaeuse-aufbau-4.html#post1681354


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Danke, freu mich auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## SB94 (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

ohne scheiß, dass sieht einfach nur genial aus,
würde sowas auch gerne mal machen, allerdings hab ich nicht das nötige Werkzeug und befürchte auch, das es an der Praxis scheitern würde und ich am Schluss nur mit ner menge Geld weniger dastehen würde 

aber mal ne frage, ist Solid Edge (für Schüler?) umsonst? Ich suche schon ewig nach einer guten kostenlosen CAD-Software, aber habe noch keine gefunden.

mfg
sb94


----------



## Overclocked (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ääm wir arbeiten mit Solid Edge in der Schule. Also wir haben eine Academic Lizenz von der Schule bekommen. Kostenlos gibt es Solid Edge meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Zeimean (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

solid edge kostenlos für Schüler? Scherz?
Bekommse nur kostenlos über die Schule, so normal hab mal geguckt sparse glaub als student nen Zehntel ist beim Gesamtpreis trotzdem viel. 
 sketch up  ist für Zeichnungen auch ganz gut bisschen zu ungenau find ich aber fürs grobe gehts.


----------



## Overclocked (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Jo genau das find ich richtig cool von der Schule, dass wir so eine Academic Lizenz bekommen haben. Sonst währen das letzte und dieses Projekt von mir entweder gar nicht gemacht worden oder wären ungenau und eine Zeichung von Hand hätte lange gedauert. 

Normalerweise kostet eine Einzellizens 149 EUR für Schüler oder Studenten.


----------



## SB94 (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

ich bin von einem Praktikum CATIA-Ver/ge-wöhnt und SketchUp ist im Vergleich dazu, wirklich unter aller sau

kennt jemand von euch, denn eine mehr oder weniger professionelle, kostenlose CAD-Software?


----------



## ich656 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Hallo, 
lang nix mehr gehört von dir und deinem Projekt.
wie sieht´s aus, wie weit bist du?


----------



## 5chlump1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ja wir sind gierig nach neuen Bildern ! 
Overclocked ob Du es glaubst oder nicht ich Zweifel´ echt das DU 16 Jahre alt bist das ganze ist so gut geplant! 

Deine arbeiten sehen wirklich sehr professionell aus ich dachte am Anfang da ist wieder so einer der sich so ein ähem ollen Kasten zusammenschustert aber ich habe mich schwer geirrt !


----------



## Overclocked (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Doch ich bin 16 Jahre alt. Glaubts mir halt xD

Ich würde gerne weitermachen, aber mir fehlen die RGb Leds. ICh habe da in einem Forum an einer Sammelbestellung von Samsung RGB Leds Teilgenommen nur läuft da alles sehr schleppend. Aber in einer Woche sind wieder Ferien *happy* dann sollten die hoffentlich da sein.


----------



## Naffel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Moin...
ich bekomme langsam Entzugserscheinungen...^^

Die LED´s sollen an Land kommen... will wieder feine und professionelle Arbeiten von Dir sehen.


----------



## Overclocked (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Die Sammelbestellung der Leds ist zwar schon vor bald 2 Wochen zu Ende gegangen aber bis alle bezahlt haben und die Leds dann alle bestellt, geliefert, dann nochmal verpackt und an die einzelnen Besteller geliefert wurden dauert das leider ein wenig. Aber ohne die Leds kann ich nicht weitermachen, weil ich die zuerst einbauen muss, ehe ich das Gehäuse komplett zusammenschrauben kann. 

Nur keine Sorge ich werde das Projekt zuende führen. Wäre ja gelacht wenn ich jetzt aufgeben würde denn ich gebe niemals auf außer ich muss aufgeben


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Gehts hier eig. mal weiter? 
Wirklich sehr klasse Arbeit die du hier ablieferst, das traue ich mir (ebenfalls noch 16^^) nicht zu.
Und zum Thema Berufliche Ausbildung: 
Bin letztes Jahr meine Lehre zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik angefangen...und mir gefällts aber naja - muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Also...los los! wir wollen ein Update!


----------



## JohnMo-UT (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Hut ab  Echt geniales Tagebuch. Abo hast du !

Weiter so !


----------



## Overclocked (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Damit ihr seht, dass ich noch Lebe und auch noch an dem Projekt weiterarbeite, nun mal ein kleines Update. Ich habe bei einer Sammelbestellung mitgemacht, und deshalb hat es so lange gedauert, denn ohne diese "Zutat" konnte ich nicht weitermachen. Aber heute ist das kleine Briefchen mit den Samsung SMD RGB Leds bei mir eingetroffen und zum Glück waren alle unbeschädigt. 40 Stück je 0,50 EUR schon ein gutes Schnäppchen!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder der kleinen und unscheinbaren Leds, welche in meinem Case aber eine große Aufgabe zu erfüllen haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt steht dem endgültigen Zusammenbau eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege, außer das ich diese Woche in den Urlaub fahre (in Bayern sind Ferien). Also müsst ihr euch leider wieder etwas Gedulden bis zum nächsten (richtigen) Update.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Dann wünsche ich dir erst mal einen schönen Urlaub, danach kannst du dann gut erholt mit voller 
Energie an die Arbeit gehen, freue mich dann auf dein nächstes Update, denn das Material ist ja nun 
endlich gekommen.


----------



## veaz (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Super Tagebuch! Deine Arbeit ist klasse!

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern (Regensburg)!
Nur leider hab ich als Arbeiter keine Ferien


----------



## _Hendi_ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Wow bin echt begeistert von deinem Projekt! Hab mir schon ein paar Anregungen geholt, da ich ebenfalls bald ein Case bauen werde. Dachte erst, das is wieder so einer mit ultra Profi Werkzeug aber nein weit gefehlt! Sone Säge brauch ich auch  Finde es immer so deprimieren, wenn ich auf irgendwelchen Case Modding Seiten die CNC Fräsen sehe, da denke ich immer, man kann es eh vergessen, mit der Hand zu sägen aber du hast mich eines besseren belehrt. hast du deine Platinen jetzt eigentlich richtig geätzt? Mit Tonertransfer ist es wirklich einfach nur doppelseitige Platinen sind eine ziemliche Fummelei. Habe da aber jemanden in einem anderen Forum kennengelernt, der ziemlich günstig Platinen ätzt + durchkontaktiert, netter Kontakt.
Wo wurden denn die RGB LEDs bestellt? weil 0,50€ pro Stück ist geschenkt!
Bin gespannt, wies weitergeht!


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Super Arbeit !


----------



## Hitman-47 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Klasse gemacht bis jetzt, muss man schon sagen


----------



## Overclocked (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So heute mal wieder nach langer Zeit ein Update!

Also in der Zwischenzeit sind meine SMD Leds angekommen welche natürlich auf die Verarbeitung gewartet haben, nur hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit Platinen zu Ätzen. Also musste erst mal das Grundmaterial besorgt werden. Einen neuen Laserdrucker (Nein ich habe den nicht nur wegen dem Platinen ätzen angeschafft), damit ich die Direkt-Toner Methode anwendenkann und nicht umständlich belichten muss, Ätzmittel, Platinen Material und SMD Widerstände. Weiter will ich den Vorgang aber auch nicht weiter ausführen, denn das ist nicht das Hauptthema. Wer aber trotzdem lesen will, wie ich zum ersten Mal geätzt habe, kann das hier tun.Nachdem das Layout auf Reicheltpapier ausgedruckt, auf die Platine aufgebügelt und das Papier wieder entfernt und zum Schluss schließlich geätzt wurde, sieht es dann so aus: (Auf der Rückseite ist noch ein wenig Kupfer, da ich leider 2 Seitige Platinen bekommen habe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze dann ausschneiden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und die SMD Bauteile auflöten (Eine Fummelarbeit ist das, wenn man mit einem normalen Lötkolben Arbeiten muss und nicht auf Reflow Technik zurückgreifen kann)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Test vorher darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wäre das erledigt, besprühen wir das "Trägerplexi" mit Farbe, damit das Licht nicht in den PC Innenraum scheint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Platinen mit doppelseitigem Klebeband aufkleben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel habe ich auch schon ein Stückchen verschönert aber dazu in den nächsten Tagen mehr.


----------



## L.B. (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Die Platinen haben aber einen tollen Army-Style.  Ansonsten sieht es sehr gut aus. Auf jeden Fall besser als meine erste Platine, auf der nach dem Ätzen kaum noch Leiterbahnen waren. 
Hast du das Layout selbst entworfen?


----------



## Overclocked (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ja habe das Layout mir "Sprintlayout" erstellt.


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

echt genial.
mehr muss man glaub ich kaum sagen


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Einfach nur geil was du hier treibst, die Platinen sehen richtig gut aus. 
Kann es kaum erwarten die fertigen Teile im Rechner zu sehen.


----------



## Overclocked (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So da es leider nichts mit einer Chromoflex im nächsten Monat wird und ich euch nicht warten lassen möchte, werde ich das Case nun ohne Chromoflex aufbauen. Aber sobald ich mir diese Kaufen kann, wird diese natürlich nachgerüstet. Da könnte man ein bekanntes Sprichwort ein wenig Modifizieren: "Wieso ist am Ende es Geldes noch so viel Projekt" 
Also einen ganzen Tag habe ich schonmal damit verbracht, die Kabel auf die richtige länge zuzuschneiden und zu Sleeven. 

Von dem Festplattenpowerstecker mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher die Drähte lösen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Sleeve auf Länge zuschneiden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...über Kabel drüberziehen und mit dem 
Schrumpschlauch das Ende abschließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende siehts dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze was gesleevt wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Probestellen konnte ich auch schonmal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Leuchtkästen fertig machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Displayhalterung musste auch noch gefertigt werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milchbubi125 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

 Super Arbeit und klasse Bilder!


----------



## Overclocked (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So das Projekt neigt sich also langsam dem Ende hinzu! Viele werden sagen "na endlich". Naja hat ja jetzt auch knapp 3 Monate gedauert. Am 21.03.2010 habe ich angefangen. Ich mache jetzt mehrere Beiträge, damit das ein wenig bersichtlicher ist. Dieser Beitrag enthält die Bilder zum Zusammenbau des Cases...

Die Grundplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darauf schraube ich die Alu Vierkantprofile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Seitenteilen montiere ich die "Eckpfeiler"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze dann mit den Alu Vierkantprofilen, welche schon auf der Grundplatte sind, befestigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorder und rückseite an den Eckpfeilern befestigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Display dann auch noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ausrichten und richtig Festschrauben (bin selber erstaunt das alles passt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter, welcher die Festplatte kühlt bzw. Kühle Luft von unten ansaugt (im Deckel ist noch ein Lufter, welcher hinausbläst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na schon gespannt auf die Bilder vom fertigen Case?  Die gibts erst nachher, denn die müssen noch bearbeitet werden. Eigentlich wollte ich die erst Morgen zeigen aber ich finde ihr habt lange genug gewartet


----------



## prost (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Schaut richtig edel aus wie aus der Fabrik! Echt Klasse gemacht
Ich hab auch vor nen window in mein case zu schneiden.. Ist das schwer mit dem Plexi?


----------



## Overclocked (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Nein plaxiglas lässt sich fast wie Holz bearbeiten


----------



## FTS (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das fertige Case. War ne super Arbeit, die du geleistet hast bisher!

MfG Jack


----------



## Overclocked (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Aufbau**

So und jetzt noch ohne viel Tamtam und gerede um den Brei die Bilder des fertigen Cases (Beleuchtung nur Blau, da noch keine Steuerung vorhanden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auf meiner Website eine Galerie eröffnet, wo natürlich viel mehr Bilder enthalten sind, denn ich kann nicht alle hier in einem Beitrag unterbringen. Dort sind die ganzen Bilder in einer Auflistung angezeigt. Klickt einfach das Bild an, welches ihr sehen wollt und es öffnet sich eine Lightbox und die Bilder werden mit 800 x 600 Pixeln angezeigt. Wollt ihr mehr, könnt ihr in den thumbnails auf das Downloadsymbol klicken und das Bild in der Auflösung 1600 x 1200 herunterladen. Die Bilder haben beim Herunterladen eine durchschnittliche Größe von 0,5 - 1 MB.

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wie ihr das Case findet!!!


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Wow! Wirklich klasse Arbeit 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man es so perfekt machen kann.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Das sieht wirklich phänomenal aus!  Ich würde noch die Aufkleber von der Festplatte und dem Lüfter machen, die stören irgendwie den Gesamteindruck. Aber ansonsten sehr, sehr sauber gearbeitet! TOP!


----------



## Schmiddy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich phänomenal aus!  Ich würde noch die Aufkleber von der Festplatte und dem Lüfter machen, die stören irgendwie den Gesamteindruck. Aber ansonsten sehr, sehr sauber gearbeitet! TOP!


Dem pflichte ich vol bei. Evtl noch das Lüftergitter schwatz lackieren...


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

ist wirklich schön geworden, gefällt mir gut, bis auf 2 kleine Details:

- die ATX Blende solltest du noch schwarz lackiern
- die Aufkleber auf der Festplatte wegmachen

und vll noch das Lüftergitter schwarz lackieren - dann wärs perfekt

mfg


----------



## carl.g (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ich habe glaube ich noch nie ein schöneres Mini-ITX-Gehäuse gesehen.

Einfach Klasse!


----------



## Overclocked (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke euch!

also ATX Blende und Lüftergitter schwarz lackieren ist ja kein Problem.

Festplatte wollte ich eigentlich eine mit Fenster hinmachen aber eine 1 TB Festplatte zu modden ist mir dann doch zu gefährlich. Aufkleber runtermachen geht natürlich als erstes auch.


----------



## iGreggy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Pfff...da brat mir doch mal einer ´nen Storch. Sieht echt cool aus. Nichts Mainstream Markt. Aber mal eine Frage: war es nicht so das Gehäuse aus Metall sind um die HDD vor magnetischer Strahlung zu schützen? Wäre dann bei Plexiglas sicher problematischer, aber ich weiß es nicht. Soll den Eindruck dennoch nicht trüben. Daumen hoch für das tolle Gehäuse.


----------



## Overclocked (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Welcher Magnetischer Strahlung? Für die Weltraumfahrt ist das Gerät nicht gedacht falls du das meinst. 

Klar sollte man nicht auf das Gehäuse einen Magneten legen oder Lautsprecher, denn dann ist die HDD im Eimer. Aber das gleiche passiert auch bei metallgehäusen-


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Einfach nur schön, was du da gebaut hast, besser geht es kaum noch.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Wunderschönes Case
Super Verarbeitung.
Sieht richtig edel aus.
Deine Mühen haben sich gelohnt
Wann kommt das nächste


----------



## Overclocked (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Thx fürs Lob!

Das Nächste kommt bestimmt nur wann das weiß ich selber nicht. Jedenfalls vorerst nicht. Aber mein Hauptrechner ist ja auch noch da und der ist noch in einem öden langweiligen billigen Fertiggehäuse. Da muss noch was gemacht werden


----------



## EdwardwOw (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Unglaublich gute Arbeit. Wirklich nahezu perfekt gearbeitet. Respekt.


----------



## Schmiddy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**



iGreggy schrieb:


> Pfff...da brat mir doch mal einer ´nen Storch. Sieht echt cool aus. Nichts Mainstream Markt. Aber mal eine Frage: war es nicht so das Gehäuse aus Metall sind um die HDD vor magnetischer Strahlung zu schützen? Wäre dann bei Plexiglas sicher problematischer, aber ich weiß es nicht. Soll den Eindruck dennoch nicht trüben. Daumen hoch für das tolle Gehäuse.


Sieh dir einfach das letzte PCGHinGefahr-Video an. Dann weißt du, dass das der festplatte sowas von egal ist.

Du könntest ja die Festplatte auf Hochglanz polieren.


----------



## Overclocked (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Hm wäre auch eine Idee. Aber ich denke eine Aluminiumplatte davorzuschrauben ist einfacher und denke auch schöner. Oder eine Plexiglasplatte mit irgendwas eingraviertem und dann von der Seite her beleuchtet...


----------



## xeonking (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus, respekt!


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## moe (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

wow, sieht ja echt edel aus das case!das nenn ich mal ne cascon!

nur die atx-blende und das lüftergitter würde ich noch mattschwarz lacken. die hdd könntest du auch mit nem schwarzen aufkleber abdecken.

€: wo bekommt man die platinen zum ätzen und ätzlösung her?


----------



## Overclocked (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke, 

Also die Platinen und Ätzmittl bekommt man bei den Elektronikversendern wie Conrad und Reichelt. Mal so als Beispiel. Natürlich gibts da noch viel mehr aber das sind halt die bekanntesten.


----------



## Dommas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Cool 

Super Arbeit! Schönes CaseCon mit super Ausarbeitung!


----------



## Vegas (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Wenn du die kleinen verbesserungsvorschläge hier noch beachtest und behebst denke ICH lässt sich vllt. auch über million-dollar pc reden.Aber  wer weiß 
Aber auch von mir eine Super top arbeit! sieht richtig hamma aus 
gruß vegas


----------



## Overclocked (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Hm ich glaub da müsst ich mir auch zusätzlich noch nen Fotografen angagieren oder zumindest eine DSLR. Mit meiner IXUS 80 kriegt man einfach solche Fotos wie auf million dollar pc nicht hin. Auch wenn ich die Tipps von Niels beachte wie Kamerastativ verwenden, Fernauslöser, richtiges Licht.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Sorry für OT aber da muss ich mal was zu sagen! 
Die meisten meiner Bilder habe ich mit eine IXUS 75 gemacht. Klar schränkt sie irgendwo ein, aber man kann doch sehr gute Ergebnisse damit erzielen. Ganz wichtig sind geringe ISO-Zahl und ein Stativ - und dann natürlich das passende Licht!  Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn man Deinen bei mdpc wiederfindet!


----------



## Zeimean (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ich will bilder im dunkeln sehen!
Mach echt ma Bilder im Dunkeln sieht bestimmt zu anbeißen aus.


----------



## Oliver (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Sehr geiles Projekt und exzellent durchgeführt!  Meinen Respekt hast du auf jeden Fall verdient. Was mich persönlich etwas stört, ist der Lüfter im Deckel, weil dieser die sonst so astreine Optik leider etwas stört.


----------



## Overclocked (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

@Zeimean: Kann ich noch machen. Werden schnellstmöglich nachgeliefert, wenn ich mal Zeit habe und daran denke 

@Oliver: Der Lüfter im Deckel ist leider nicht zu vermeiden gewesen, denn obwohl es nur ein Atom Prozessor ist, muss man an die ION Grafik denken was nichts anderes ist als eine GeForce 9400 Mobile Grafikeinheit. Und die macht bei Full HD Filmen dann doch ordentlich wärme


----------



## Oliver (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Das schließt ja nicht aus, dass du den Lüfter nicht direkt auf den Kühler packen kannst und dann nur dezente or sogar keine Öffnungen im Deckel brauchst 

Aber Respekt für die Steuerung. Wenn da alles funktioniert, wäre ein Video zur Illustration genau richtig 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Timmynator (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ich kann Oliver's Argumentation nachvollziehen. Du hast ja bereits einen Lüfter im Boden, der einen "Überdruck" im Gehäuse erzeugt. Wenn dann die widerstandsärmste Möglichkeit zu Entweichen über dem Kühlkörper vom Ion ist, müsste da doch zwangsweise die Luft vorbeigehen, oder? 

Nur so als Idee...


----------



## affli (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

sehr fett was du da wieder alles bastelst! 

los, los weitermachen!


----------



## Outlaw15 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Einfach nur klasse!  Wirklich gute Arbeit hast geleistet 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Overclocked (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

@Oliver: Also keine Öffnung im Deckel geht gar nicht. Weil dann funktioniert das ganze Kühlkonzept nicht. -> Unter der Festplatte wird kaum noch Luft angesaugt, weil der Überdruck im Gehäuse schon zu hoch ist um überhaupt noch Luft reinzubekommen. Zweites Problem selbst wenn nur Löcher im Deckel wären und der Lüfter direkt auf dem Kühlkörper sitzt -> Der Überdruck welcher so gut wie nicht spürbar ist, bläst auch nur sehr wenig der warmen Luft wieder über die Löcher im Deckel raus. Und der Lüfter welcher auf dem Kühlkörper sitzt und auf den Pustet saugt foglich nur die warme Luft im Gehäuse an und wird dadurch noch wärmer usw. Irgendwann ist es im Gehäuse 70 80°C Warm und der Kühlkörper wahrscheinlich annähernd der 100°C und die Grafik bzw. CPU lässt Takte aus (Thermal Throttling).

Jedenfalls bin ich mit meiner Überlegung zufrieden. Festplatte hat Raumtemperatur und die CPU und Grafikeinheit wird auch nicht wärmer als 69°C im Burn in Test bei SisoftSandra. Man könnte ja statt dem ollen schwarzen Lüfter einen durchsichtigen beleuchteten hinmachen. Wenn man den 70 mm Lüfter in 10 mm dicke mit den Eigenschaften findet. 

Hier stehen auch nochmal die Temperaturen falls ich das noch nicht verlinkt haben sollte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ich bin vorhin über die Main auf dein Projekt gestoßen, also hier erstmal Gratz zur Main.

Weil es interessant klang, hab ich es gelesen und muss sagen, SUPER ARBEIT und das in deinem Alter.

Nur der Deckel ist nicht ganz optimal fidne ich, dass der ganz dusichtig ist, und man so die ganze Hardware sieht und dieser eine einzige Lüfter.


----------



## Overclocked (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Naja kommt auf den geschmak an wie so vieles. Die anderen bauen extra Fenster in ihre Gehäuse, damit man eben die (meist sehr teure) Hardware sieht. Hier war es sowiso schon gegeben also habe ich es durchsichtig gelassen. Sieht denke ich auch besser aus als wenn ich den ganzen Deckel lackiert hätte. Wäre bei einem grünen Intelboard vll. nicht so schön wenns durchsichtig wäre aber hier habe ich ein schwarzes Mainboard.


----------



## Schittie (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Wie ich die grünen MoBo's hasse  

b²t: Super Arbeit!


----------



## Overclocked (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Jap deswegen ja ein schwarzes Zotac statt einem grünen Intel


----------



## Overclocked (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

So jetzt habe ich auch die Chromoflex. Ein RGB Led Steuermodul, welches mit den passenden Plugins zum richtigen Wunderwerk wird. Im Standardlieferumfang ist schon ein Editor enthalten, mit dem man Farben mischen, dimmen usw. machen kann. Das Modul ist doch größer als ich gedacht habe und war ganze 4 Stunden damit beschäftigt, das Modul überhaupt in das Case unter die Festplatte zu bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein paar Bilder der Farben: (Evtl. hätte ich mal staubwischen können)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaltweiß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warmweiß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter letzt noch ein kleines Video der Sound to Light funktion. Eine Ambilightfunktion gibt es auch (als Plugin) welche die (überwiegenden) Farben des Bildes darstellt. Aber das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. War schon schwer genug das Winamp Plugin so einzustellen, dass es einigermaßen gut auf Beats reagiert das natürlich in unterschiedlichen Kombinationen. Leider funktoiniert das VU-Meter nicht mit der Sound2Light Steuerung, da man in Winamp nur ein Plugin gleichzeitig aktivieren kann. Jetzt hätte ich evtl. auch noch am Gehäuse eine Steckerbuchse anbringen sollen, falls ich mal vor habe, das ganze Wohnzimmer mit RGB Stripes auszuleuchten und man diese am HTPC anschließen könnte. Gäbe bei der Sound2Light Steuerung einen Megageilen Effekt. Ist es zwar so auch schon aber auf dem Video kommt es einfach nicht so schick wie in der Realität rüber. Aber naja:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7dt9W7xMkk


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

HI, dass klingt ja gut, aber könntest du bitte die BIlder hier im Forum hochladen ???

und der Link zu Youtube funzt net.


----------



## WinkillerHD (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

@Black_PC
Funktioniert doch alles prima. *am kopf kratz*

@Overclocked
_kannst du mir mal den link zur Chronoflex schicken ?_  Würde gerne das bei mir selbst einsetzen, denn meine Lichtorgel kann leider nicht die ganzen coolen Effekte ^^
UND PS, es sieht hammer aus *daumen hoch*

EDIT: selbst auf anhieb gefunden ^^ -> http://www.led-shop24.de/zubehoer/rgb-controller/index.htm


----------



## Zeimean (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**



> Funktioniert doch alles prima. *am kopf kratz*


wollte ich grade auch sagen, äh schreiben

@topic
sieht geil aus!!!!!


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Als ich meinen Post geschrieben hatte, hat es halt noch nciht gefunzt, zumindest bei mir net, baer jetzt funzt alles auch bei mir.


----------



## Overclocked (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke euch! 

BlackPS hat wohl direkt danach geschrieben, als ichs abgeschickt habe. Den Beitrag habe ich kurz danach überarbeitet


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ja, ich hatte minimal nachdem du den Post geschrieben hattest, meinen geschrieben, dann wissen wir ja woran es lag.


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**


Sieht sehr geil aus.
Schöne Lichtorgel
Gefällt mir seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrr gut


----------



## Gnome (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Verdammt alter ...ich bin so derbe sprachlos. Das Video is sooo geil - ich liebe deine LED Steuerung! Einwach absoluter Wahnsinn, was du fürn hammer Projekt hier gemacht hast. Ich finds schade, dass es schon fertig ist, ich hoffe jedoch, dass zukünftig mehr von dir kommt! Mach weiter so . Hast dir die Lorbeeren verdient


----------



## Overclocked (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke euch! 

Natürlich kommt in Zukunft noch mehr. Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal froh, dass ich dieses Projekt mit "Erfolg" rumgekriegt habe.


----------



## Pakko5 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

sehr sehr geil geworden  ich glaube ich werde dir, wenn ich mein prjekt starte, die ein oder andere frage stellen müssne


----------



## Overclocked (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke! Na klar kannst du mir fragen stellen. Ich helfe gerne...


----------



## Ascor (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Probier doch mal das hier für winamp:
Multiple-DSP Stacker - Winamp

Wieviel haben die LEDs gekostet?


----------



## Overclocked (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ok werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

Die Leds haben 0,50 EUR pro Stück gekostet im Umfang einer Sammelbestellung. Normalerweiße kosten die 1,20 EUR pro Stück


----------



## Dr.Bishop (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Respect ! ! ! Ganz großes Kino


----------



## Overclocked (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Beamer im Wohnzimmer dann ist wirklich Kino


----------



## L.B. (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

@Overclocked: Einen Beamer kann man auch selbst bauen. Dazu gibt es im Internet etliche Anleitungen.


----------



## Overclocked (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Das weiß ich auch. Vorausgesetzt man hat einen Tageslichtprojektor und einen TFT Schirm. Und ein schönes Full HD Bild kriegt man damit auch nicht hin. Da kauf ich mir dann doch lieber einen bzw. meine Eltern, wenn die mal ein wenig Geld locker machen würden.


----------



## L.B. (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei z.B. die Farben bei jedem Beamer schlecht herüberkommen (finde ich).


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Einfach nur genial, was du da gebaut hast, die Lightshow ist der Hammer,  
RESPEKT für die geile Arbeit, die du da geleistet hast. Ich freue mich schon auf dein nächstes Projekt.


----------



## Overclocked (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke!


----------



## ColaFreaqii (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ich schließe mich da mit der Lightshow h_tobi an.
Ist echt klasse geworden!


----------



## Overclocked (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

thx


----------



## meikei (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Also erstmal wirklich tolle Arbeit son ein Casecon sieht man selten  Mich würds mal interresieren wie viel Geld und Zeit das gekostet hat.


----------



## Overclocked (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke. Naja 1 Monat Planung 2 Monate bau und das Material inkl. Elektronik (ohne PC Hardware) ca. 120-150 EUR. So genau weis ich das nicht.


----------



## Daev0 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

So  ganzen Thread gelesen, Hut ab vor deiner Leistung bei deinem Alter, echt Sahne.


----------



## Overclocked (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Danke! Version Mini ITX Plexiglasgehäuse 2 ist schon in Arbeit. Noch kleiner, und besseres Design


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt....


----------



## carl.g (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Da bin ich auch drauf gespannt, ich fand das Desing eigentlich schon ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Overclocked (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

Ich (und evtl. andere) finds ja selber ein bischen Eckig (kleiner Hinweis xDD) 
Mit dem Case möchte ich dann auf der DCMM Teilnehmen. Hab noch ca. 1 Monat Bauzeit, da ich aber nach dem 06.07. keine Schule mehr habe, kann ich Tag und Nacht daran Arbeiten. Bis jetzt steht nur das grobe Design fest, wobei ich mich da auch ständig umentscheide...


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Casecon] Plexiglas Mini ITX Gehäuse *Fertig**

*abo*
Dein erstes CaseCon sieht echt super aus, auch das mit dem mini LCD ist eine super Leistung! Und das mit 16,ich bin echt beeindruckt!

Freu mich auch schon auf das 2. Projekt!


----------

